# Hatching Day



## James Candfield (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi there, 

I am hatching eggs for the second time. The first I had 3/10 hatch, and 2 never pipped and died fully formed and 1 pipped but never made further progress. I’m not sure if I’m doing something wrong with the humidity or something else. Temperature is fine, humidity I filled both central wells of the Brinsea mini eco II, which apparently is what you are meant to do. On my second hatch I’ve had 2 hatch, 2 pip but struggling and 1 not pipped. What should I do and is the humidity right? Will I drown and when should I help? 

Cheers
James


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you don't have anything to measure the humidity then there's no way to know if the humidity is right. We talked about this before. 

All incubator manufacturers say if you put this much water in your humidity will be X. They are always wrong. Much depends on the atmosphere within the building itself on what the humidity is in the incubator. If the house has a higher humidity then adding more water to the tray can raise the humidity way too much. If the house is on the dry side then adding the recommended water is not going to be enough. 

Which day is this for hatch? 

That said, congrats on those that have made it out.


----------



## James Candfield (Jun 4, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If you don't have anything to measure the humidity then there's no way to know if the humidity is right. We talked about this before.
> 
> All incubator manufacturers say if you put this much water in your humidity will be X. They are always wrong. Much depends on the atmosphere within the building itself on what the humidity is in the incubator. If the house has a higher humidity then adding more water to the tray can raise the humidity way too much. If the house is on the dry side then adding the recommended water is not going to be enough.
> 
> ...


Hi again, thanks for the reply.

Today is 21st day, the other two hatched yesterday evening on the 20th. My worry with these two is that it's been a long time since pipping and similar to last time with the one I had trouble with. Just think there's something not quite right that I am doing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have something to measure your humidity? If you don't then that's one thing you're doing wrong. 

If it's been 24 hours since the one pipped, take it out and open the pip hole a tiny bit. If you don't see blood then open it a bit more around the outside of the shell.


----------



## James Candfield (Jun 4, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Do you have something to measure your humidity? If you don't then that's one thing you're doing wrong.
> 
> If it's been 24 hours since the one pipped, take it out and open the pip hole a tiny bit. If you don't see blood then open it a bit more around the outside of the shell.


Are they a decent price ? Will start to unpick now and make sure it can breathe tonight


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're beginning to worry me now. 

I don't know what they cost in other countries but here in the states they are pretty cheap. They can be very simple or more complicated. You need a general idea of what your humidity is during the entire incubation process. 

Has the chick been pipped for at least 24 hours? Has it been talking at all?


----------



## James Candfield (Jun 4, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You're beginning to worry me now.
> 
> I don't know what they cost in other countries but here in the states they are pretty cheap. They can be very simple or more complicated. You need a general idea of what your humidity is during the entire incubation process.
> 
> Has the chick been pipped for at least 24 hours? Has it been talking at all?


According to Brinsea if both wells are filled the humidity is 70% ish. But I think it's time for a more accurate reading so I have a higher hatch rate, may try a dry hatch next time. They were pipped for 24hours, I have unpicked enough so they can get their head out and will check in the morning for progress. Has been talking a lot. What are the risks of picking of shell yourself, membrane was showing no blood when picking some


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's too soon the yolk may not be totally absorbed. That's pretty much a guarantee the peep will die. 

You can't believe what they say about what it should be if this or that. They are doing their setups in perfect conditions. The ambient air in our homes are not perfect conditions. They can either be too dry or too humid and that blows that whole idea of just fill the trays and all is good statement. They need to stop putting that in their instructions because it just gets people in trouble. 

I've hatched a few hundred in my time. I followed the how to turn the incubator on and then depended on my instrument for reading temp and humidity to have successful hatches. The thermometer that came with my Roll X was so far off eggs would have cooked if I had followed it and not my separate gauge.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I keep hermit crabs and knowing the humidity is an absolute at all times for them. I keep a set of hygrometers in mine that were definitely inexpensive and easy to find online or any hardware type store. Usually it will be a combo temp/hygrometer, and digital is best. 
However, you should also calibrate the hygrometer before adding it to.... whatever you decide to use next I guess. 
Here is an article describing the various ways to calibrate depending on type/model. Many like the accurate brand, however, I have had more success with some others. Please, it never hurts to have an indoor/outdoor thermo-/hygro-meter.

https://images.app.goo.gl/xysfDc7Dr8donbQw8

I hope this helps you find what you need to better monitor your humidity, and have better hatching success! GL!


----------

